# Frustrating river trip



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

June 11th. I picked up my grandson around 07:00, and headed to get gas for the boat motor. Then we were off to the boat ramp at the Cincinnati public Landing. We had to clear a mess of logs that city did not clean up at all. I tried to net some shad there, but had no luck.

We got the boat in the river around 07:45, and headed to the nearby bridge piers that marked fish. We fished for around 25 minutes, no bites and the upriver wind was blowing fairly strong. We headed for the Licking River to get out of the wind and look for some shad. As it turned out it was a very long boat ride to get the shad, but I did net around a dozen of them for bait. We started heading back down the Licking. I marked some fish around 0945, so we stopped to fish. My Grandson put one of the fresh shad on his line and he got a bite. I thought we were going to get some action. No other action at all, so we decided to head all way back to the Ohio River at 10:50.

We went up to my favorite spot and got set up just where I wanted. We had 5 rods out, 4 with Shad and one with chicken breast. I was very disappointed that we did not even get a tap there. Pulled up our anchor and headed up to a deep hole on the Ohio side. Normally we mark fish there, but not today. So we headed back down river again to another spot , same story. We then did mark some fish by the bridge pier above the breakers so we stopped. No bites, my grandson got caught up o a snag. He had to break off his line.

So finally we headed to our last stop down by the Covington Landing area, where I did mark fish. Once again we were not rewarded with any bites. 12:50 we called it a day and headed back to the ramp. The temperature was perfect for me to be out, just frustrated once again with being skunked! Seems the fishing gods still have *curse on me*. It was good to spend time with my grandson and being outdoors for a change. We are saying it once again *“at least we tried”*.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Norb, did you notice any surface action?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

BMustang said:


> Norb, did you notice any surface action?


NO that was the problem, just kept moving up the Licking till we hit Banklick creek. It was shallow so I gave it a shot. That was where we got some SHAD.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Before the river jumped up and stayed there for about two/three weeks, the white bass were active chasing bait up in the creeks and at the creek mouths.
I'm sure that condition is long gone, but I was hoping that since the river was up for all of that time that maybe a few stray whites and some hybrids were still shallow.
I'll find out, we're going to put in at Schmidt's this week and throw some grubs/swim baits etc..


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

BMustang said:


> Before the river jumped up and stayed there for about two/three weeks, the white bass were active chasing bait up in the creeks and at the creek mouths.
> I'm sure that condition is long gone, but I was hoping that since the river was up for all of that time that maybe a few stray whites and some hybrids were still shallow.
> I'll find out, we're going to put in at Schmidt's this week and throw some grubs/swim baits etc..


Let me know the location if you spot any Skipjacks!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

nlcatfish said:


> Let me know the location if you spot any Skipjacks!


Will do!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NORB,,,,, ?


It sounds like you guys could use at least one FANTASTIC, FISH 'CATCHING' day.?????
*Is there any chance that you could get that G-kid up to Erie this week?*

*(if your really interested in making the trek, with your boat,,,, i could possibly get you a camping place, to stay over a day or two?)
*


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Doboy said:


> NORB,,,,, ?
> 
> 
> It sounds like you guys could use at least one FANTASTIC, FISH 'CATCHING' day.?????
> ...


My Grandson is working now over the summer. They have him scheduled every weekend. Thanks for the info on helping us. l


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

June is always a little tougher of a bite. Usually they start to spawn.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bank catfishing last nite only a few small bites. Slow, seems the spawn is on?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> June is always a little tougher of a bite. Usually they start to spawn.


I am just down about trying to wet a line, just seems to a chore instead of fun. Especially since I have Not had any action on the river in the boat or bank.
Now the hot weather is showing up. not sure when I will try again.


----------

